# just a little suspension work.......



## z71burb (Nov 14, 2005)

well, where to begin. got a nice assortment of goodies from pedders (frank beck @ rossi and pete @ pedders walked me through it - cant say enough about those guys) installed today. Also - the guys at EB3 motorsports in VA are high up on the list of thanks too - they did a hella job getting this done in a day!!!!

1) 1" drop front springs
2) 1/2" drop rear springs
3) comfort gas front struts
4) comfort gas rear shocks
5) strut mounts
6) rear camber kit
7) x-member bushings
8) radius rod bushings

all this installed and a full alignment, including a cradle alignment - and all i can say is.....................


:bootyshak 


this is the way the car should have come from the factory. add on top of this the 19x8/19x9 drift r's that still DO NOT rub, the car's handling and predictability are unreal. the pedders stuff is unbelievable!!!!


and to satisfy everyone's appetite:










































sorry about the pics - it was on the verge of getting dark and my car is actually pretty dirty - sat outside for several days outside rfk!!


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

looks great! About how much were the parts? and who did you get them through?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## z71burb (Nov 14, 2005)

boy you all are dull around here. anyhow, got the parts from pete at peddersusa.com and frank beck at rossi pontiac in jersey. parts were about $1500, install was another $750.


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

z71burb said:


> boy you all are dull around here. anyhow, got the parts from pete at peddersusa.com and frank beck at rossi pontiac in jersey. parts were about $1500, install was another $750.



I have to say I like the way she sit's Pedder's upgrade is high on my short list of mods. :seeya:


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

By the way, that's a beautiful car, I love the total effect of the mods you've done. Looks mean, yet refined.


----------

